# Looking for a QUIET lazy susan bearing



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

anyone know where I can find a practically silent lazy susan hardware. The ones I bought are too noisy. 
thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Can you use a plastic lazy susan tray. The one I use turns on a pipe instead of having bearing.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Ikea.
Their hardware is very good and our lazy susan is (I think) quiet.


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

Aard said:


> Ikea.
> Their hardware is very good and our lazy susan is (I think) quiet.


I don't have one nearby and their website didn't bring anything up.... I just want the hardware. Not the complete thing. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> Can you use a plastic lazy susan tray. The one I use turns on a pipe instead of having bearing.


Maybe, but I just did a a quick search on Google and didn't see anything worth while.... It is for a 19" lazy Susan. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I made ours out of wood no sound at all. I turned the wood down to a large dowel with a metal pen in the bottom and top, waxed the ends and pivot point, good to go.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

davester84 said:


> Maybe, but I just did a a quick search on Google and didn't see anything worth while.... It is for a 19" lazy Susan.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


This is the hardware I use when someone asks for a susan. http://www.wwhardware.com/lazy-susan-hardware/lazy-susans/polymer-susans-s The important thing is to bend a piece of thin plywood or masonite around the trays so something can't fall off where it's hard to get to.


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, but I just need the hardware to attach to a handmade wooden lazy Susan

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shop_Rat (Dec 22, 2015)

If you are using the cheap stamped steel turntables, you might try one of these aluminum jobs. They are pricey, but they are sealed lubricated, so would be somewhat quieter than the rickety steel thing. I do not know force required to get it to spin.

http://www.amazon.com/500mm-Aluminu..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=0121GNN8CHG4Z9CC80TR

The link is for a random size, but there are many other sizes listed.


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

Shop_Rat said:


> If you are using the cheap stamped steel turntables, you might try one of these aluminum jobs. They are pricey, but they are sealed lubricated, so would be somewhat quieter than the rickety steel thing. I do not know force required to get it to spin.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/500mm-Aluminu..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=0121GNN8CHG4Z9CC80TR
> 
> The link is for a random size, but there are many other sizes listed.


Yeah, that's probably what I want, but no way I'm gonna pay that.  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ah, didn't realize that one was so big.... I can afford the 150 mm ones for $10....maybe I'll give it a try. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm not so sure you can buy just the bearing.
The Ikea piece is likely about $35.00 (as I recall). It has a self centering bearing setup so it always stops at the correct resting point so your cabinet door won't clash with the shelves.


----------



## jessesnowden (Mar 15, 2015)

A pack of bone swiss skate board bearings. 20 bucks or so, you get 8, and they last for a long time in constant use in my longboard. So it will probably out live you in a lazy susan.


----------

